# Russian Vostok Auto Amphibian Watch Kgb



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I am watching this and it ends on Monday. I have 3 KGB models at the moment. I donâ€™t have any of the Amphibian but the back of this watch puts me of as itâ€™s in English.

None of my older Russian watches have English writing on the back. Do you think it might be a fake?

There are plenty available and I can easy walk away from this.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

There are many variations in Vostok stuff but I must say I'm not familiar with that case back. Can you check in the ad if it's a 2 part case back (back and tightening ring) and if the movement has the proper marks? If so, it should be OK.

Crazy as it once sounded to me, the very first Amphibia model has no Cyrillic at all in it, it's all English. So I wouldn't consider that a tell that it's a fake.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for that. Its a used watch and in the UK with box and papers. My VE watches are in English but none of what I call the real Russian stuff are. Its not a lot of money I just want a genuine one. If I walk away from this there is a Moscow dealer name of Zenitar that has them new.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Zenitar is an official Vostok dealer also. You can also check Meranon (factory outlet).

I think that one is item 400492915737? Looks legit to me. It even has the usual rubbish leather strap that Vostok used to use. Papers seem to be in English, so it's some sort of export batch. Caseback has the two pieces and, AFAIK, the Chinese fakes don't.

But mind the price... it's cheap now but there's almost 2 days left on that auction and there are 4 bidders already... If I was you and really wanted that watch, I would place a Â£26 or Â£31 bid and see what that do. If I was outbided in the end and still wanted an Amphibia KGB, then I would order a new one straight from Russia or Germany (many sellers there).


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I got lots of those straps. You are right with the item number. I will give it a go. I know I can get a new one from Moscow at Â£54 delivered.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i will let you have that one scott, lol but i will go along with kutusov saying that i think its a genuine vostock as ive bought a puppy b4 and that doesnt look like it


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks Chris. :yes:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Probably just made for export, looks legit to me 

Cheers Martin


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks Martin.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

it went for 34.35, the question is now did scott win it :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

scott, im disappointed in you :wallbash:  , christ havent you got little feet :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I am watching another one now. Should be all over by next weekend. Will let you know.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought you bought this one: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=83378

Obviously not....


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> I thought you bought this one: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=83378
> 
> Obviously not....


I tried but just missed it. :taz:


----------

